

Calling Out OkCupid - bkerensa
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2015/03/27/calling-out-okcupid

======
brownbat
OkCupid against Mozilla should probably be put in the same bucket with Google
and Wikipedia on net neutrality.

Either way though, activism in one setting doesn't oblige anyone to the exact
response in every other setting. It might even be a bad idea. An approach that
works well once might backfire if used repeatedly.

It's still an open question as to how much we even want internet services to
play in politics. I agree that gay rights is an easy issue to support, but
where does this ultimately lead if we impose strong expectations for sites to
weigh in on political questions? 527s paying our favorite sites to make us
listen to arguments for the most funded propositions?

There was a troubling suggestion in a study on Facebook[0] where they found
they might be able to shape voter turnout, they could target that technique
towards selected political affiliations in specific geographic regions, I
guess that's the dystopian option. (Or maybe utopian if you like the idea of
tech companies picking elected officials through nudges... up for debate.)

[0] [http://www.nature.com/news/facebook-experiment-boosts-us-
vot...](http://www.nature.com/news/facebook-experiment-boosts-us-voter-
turnout-1.11401)

